# Which country has the best looking women?



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 15, 2016)

Photos of supermodels from Italy

For me, its Italian girls. Followed by Latina/Spanish etc


----------



## Penelope (Oct 15, 2016)

You might want to ask Donald Trump.


----------



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 15, 2016)

Penelope said:


> You might want to ask Donald Trump.


Babes for Trump


----------

